# Any Prison Break fans here?



## Jakob95 (Dec 30, 2010)

They recently made Prison Break in russian which is called Pobeg.  Well my parents started to watch it and so I started too.  Its amazing.  Season 1 just ended which was really cool also sad.  I can't really talk about it much since the character names in the russian version are named differently, but maybe if I give you some details about what happened to the character you will understand about who I am talking about.  I can't believe they cut that guys hand off it was so f-cked up and he was still alive at the end walking.  It was pretty funny how they told that guy to get the key and then they left without him, and how he was on the bike.  I can't wait until they make season 2 the suspense is killing me!!!  I usually don't watch these kind of series, last series I watched was Heroes which was awesome, but I think this is better.  Also I know that they already finished airing the whole series of the American version but to tell you the truth I think that version sucks.  I saw the American version and the actors aren't as good at ALL as the russian ones.  In the russian film adaptation there is way more violence and the characters are aggressive which makes it more interesting.  I saw an episode of the american version on Netflix and I didn't even know who was who.  This series is just amazing, if I was one of those prisoners I know for sure I wouldn't have made it at ALL.  It sucks how they all betray each other.


----------



## mameks (Dec 30, 2010)

I've seen the first season of the original, it was so~~ awesome.


----------



## badgerkins (Dec 30, 2010)

Its a very good show but after the first season, it gets kinda complicated and boring :/


----------



## Satangel (Dec 30, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> I've seen the first season of the original, it was so~~ awesome.



Yes, the first was superb and then it just started to get worse every season.

Quite a good ending though.
And I've never heard of that Pobek series, is it just like Prison Break or is it the same kind of setting but with a different story? Can't find anything about it on Series2See.com either....


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 30, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its basically the same thing as Prison Break with the same story.  It has a different setting a little bit and has different actors.  

From wikipedia:
In April 2010, it was announced that the series would be adapted for Russia.[98] On September 20, 2010, the Russian adaption premiered on Channel One.[99] This adaptation uses a lot of the features of the original series, some scenes and dialogue are copied completely, but also introduces new storylines and characters which reflects the Russian reality.

Go to http://www.1tv.ru/ you can watch all the episodes there.


----------



## emigre (Dec 30, 2010)

In Russia, you don't break out of Prison but the prison breaks out of you.


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wait is it true that Michael has cancer?  And he will die?


----------



## Satangel (Dec 31, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Prison Break spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Let's use spoilers to discuss kind of information.



Spoiler



It was not cancer, it was more like a tumor I think.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 16, 2011)

This is complete BS.


Spoiler



I just saw the first episode of Prison Break season 2 and they killed the lawyer woman.  I can't believe she died this is crazy.  Are all of these dam main characters going to die?  That guy also died the other lawyer...



Anyways can any Russian people here find out when the next season of Pobeg will start on 1st channel(pervi kanal).  I seem to not be able to find any information because I first have an english keyboard so its hard to type.  And I suck at reading in russian my parents didn't have the time to teach me takes like a whole minute to read 2 sentences.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 16, 2011)

Prison Break was really good for the first few seasons. I never finished watching the show though, as the concepts just got repetitive for me. They also made a Prison Break movie which is just....it's just awful and reuses pretty much every concept from the first season that it can. Needless to say, not a successful effort on part of the writers.

The show deteriorates into pretty much all drama though and acts as less of a thriller that the show initially felt like. I don't watch a show about people breaking out of prison and trying to fight/escape from an evil agency to have six episodes in a row about all their drama bs.

Referring to your little spoiler up above:



Spoiler



Micheal doesn't have cancer. He has some kind of "inoperable" brain tumor. Without spoiling some key points later on, I will say that it plays a huge role in later seasons.


----------



## Am0s (Jan 17, 2011)

one of the best series I have ever watched, season 1 was awesome season 2 was cool, went downhill after that but still very good and thought provoking imo


----------

